

Amazon sends conveyor-belt roller instead of gift - AxisOfEval
http://boingboing.net/2014/12/04/amazon-mails-customer-conveyor.html

======
bsg75
"And Amazon said it would charge her gift-giving friend $19 if Lisa didn't
pack it up and send it back."

It amazes me when corporations choose $19 instead of avoiding ridicule on the
web and Twitter, resulting from such demands.

